# How to play DVDs on Windows 10



## Packerjohn (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi!  Just tried to play a DVD on my fairly new Windows 10 computer and found out that I can't do it.  Is there a media player hidden somewhere or do I have to download some software?  If I have to download software,  I'd prefer the free edition.  Which is the best?  All and any help would be appreciated.  Thanks from the ole' packerjohn.


----------



## kburra (Feb 27, 2017)

Best download VLC (Free) will play DVD,CD..movies or just about anything,also comes with all necessary codecs to play just about anything .
Here:  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2017)

I upgraded my system from W7 to W10 in the Fall of 2015....when Windows was offering the upgrade for free.  It included the Windows DVD player.  At some point, MS decided to make the DVD player an App that now costs $15.  There are several free DVD player options available on sites such as CNET, FileHippo, PC world, etc.,etc.


----------



## kburra (Feb 27, 2017)

Always best to download any free app from manufacturers site,and not third party sites such as CNET,often come bundled with unwanted add ons..be careful when installing if get from these sites,and uncheck (Tick) any extras.


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2017)

My fairly new laptop that came with Windows 10 doesn't even have a DVD/CD "drawer" (or whatever you call it....)  I guess a lot of the new ones don't any more.


----------



## kburra (Feb 27, 2017)

jujube said:


> My fairly new laptop that came with Windows 10 doesn't even have a DVD/CD "drawer" (or whatever you call it....)  I guess a lot of the new ones don't any more.


Many don`t anymore but best to check before purchase if wanted one,other option .  Is to buy an external  optical drive...which then plugs in to a USB port If this is the route you choose, there’s not much else to  explain. . Find one that  supports read and write and has a low price. Oh, and make sure the drive  supports Blu-ray if you want to watch HD movies from a disc.
​


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you people.  I have read all suggestions and will check the free sites.  Good advice about unchecking all those add on software which aren't needed and can cause problems.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2017)

I just put the disc in and it plays.


----------



## BigJoe (Mar 5, 2017)

If your laptop has a USB port ,you can buy a DVD Read/Write device from a place like Frys.com. They were less than $50 several years ago.


----------



## kburra (Mar 5, 2017)

BigJoe said:


> If your laptop has a USB port ,you can buy a DVD Read/Write device from a place like Frys.com. They were less than $50 several years ago.




As above.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 5, 2017)

ha. With all the computer geeky types here the one question that was never asked should have been, does the computer packerjohn have even have a dvd drive. Not all laptops came with one, and many only had cd player.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> ha. With all the computer geeky types here the one question that was never asked should have been, does the computer packerjohn have even have a dvd drive. Not all laptops came with one, and many only had cd player.



Good question....and valid.  Many of the low end/basic laptops don't have a CD/DVD drawer...and barely enough memory/HD space, etc., to do much more than basic browsing/email.  However, if a "drawer" does exist, it most likely plays both CD's and DVD's.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, I do have a DVD drive.  Actually, my wife and I have 3 computers.  The workhorse is a new ASUS with plenty of power, a DVD drive and a nice monitor.  I also have an old Toshiba that's about 7 years old.  The motherboard is toast so I can only run that one on batteries for about 2 hours before charging it up again.  The Toshiba has a DVD drive.  Finally, I have a tiny (10 inch) screen Acer that does not have a DVD drive.  We used to use it when we used to fly somewhere.  I like DVD drives because I use them to record my music.  I convert LP records into Wave files and burn them on to CD discs with 80 minutes of music.  I also "rip" CD and make my own.  It's a hobbit of mine as I am a music lover and love the music of the 50s and 60s.  Never really got into walking around with ear-buds like so many others.  My wife makes cards for friends so she also uses the DVD drive for some of her programs.  Thanks for your assistance.  All comments have been read.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 6, 2017)

The only os I know of that had a dvd player program was windows media edition. So you needed to install a decoder program. There were many on the market including movie maker types. I use vlc. On my older machine videos sometimes stutter between scene changes. I have two dell machines that are nearly identical except for the bus speed being different. The faster bus speed had no problems but the slower one sometimes stutters when there is a lot of graphics. You can get a free download of vlc and many other programs at
www.oldapps.com.


----------

